# craftsmen leaf blower



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

i just got a used craftsmen leaf blower and i can get it to start and run good if i move the choke lever very slowly to the run position while its running. so it runs decent but when i try to lower the idle it dies. i already dissassembled the carb and cleaned with compressed air. i reset the mixture screw by turning all the way in and 1 1/2 turns out. the air filter is clean. also feels to have good compression. also changed the spark plug to a working one. could the spark plug gap be a problem?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Dissassembling/cleaning with compressed air will not always fix the problem. Sounds like there is still a carb issue. Dissassemble carb, clean with carb cleaner, finish with compressed air. As long as you have it apart, install a carb kit. 
Dean


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

i'll clean it with carb cleaner and compressed air then see what happens.


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

also could it be a plugged exhaust?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like it is running lean. Try opening both needles 1/4 to 1/2 turn.


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

now the engine only wil run for 2-3 seconds at a time. i thoroughly cleaned the carb with carb cleaner. every little hole is clean. could the plug gap cause this? also i cleaned the fuel lines. i also made sure there was no air getting in between the intake and carb.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Agree with hankster, if that does not help then consider a carb kit.
Dean


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

i tried reseting and adjust the screw today but no difference. i'm thinking there is a leak where the fuel lines go into the gas tank.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I just finished replacing the rewind on a Craftsman blower, darn thing would not run. Had no primer function. I had pinched the fuel line when reassembling. 
Dean


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

i'll have to check the lines tomorrow


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

These are notorious for rotten fuel lines. Due to the very modest cost, I'd consider replacing the lines and doing a gasket/diaphragm kit on the carb no matter what, since you've already invested the time in taking it apart. On the fuel pump diaphragm side of the carb(side with one screw in the middle) make sure you clean the fine mesh filter screen under diaphragm. It's amazing how full of crud it can get! (it probablly has a Walbro WT series carb on it and the gasket kit is readily available for $5-6) Make sure you put it back together with the new parts the same way it came apart. On the fuel pump diaphragm side, the diaphragm goes against the carb, then the gasket, then the cover. On the metering diaphragm side, the gasket goes against the carb first, then the diaphragm, then the cover.

Finally, while looking at fuel lines, don't forget to make sure the filter stone/weight on the end of the intake line is not plugged. Try and blow/suck through it. It should not be difficult.

Good luck and let us know how you make out!


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

i checked the lines and they seem good. i think i need to rebuild the carb


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I think that will solve your problem.
Let us know.
Dean


----------

